# worth buying a cooling fan for Onkyo 805



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

was wondering if its worth buying a cooling fan for my Onkyo 805 read some reviews about it overheating and if so any recommended fans


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

I have several of these and they work very well and are very quiet:

http://www.buyextras.com/bxt14ulqufan.html

These work OK as well, but are much louder:

http://www.buyextras.com/evavcoblfanf.html


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

hjones4841 said:


> I have several of these and they work very well and are very quiet:
> 
> http://www.buyextras.com/bxt14ulqufan.html
> 
> ...


Awesome thank you for the link I will be ordering one this week. :T


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

It takes them a few days, so allow a week or so for delivery.

Plug it in and figure out which side blows air out. Put the grille on that side. Find the tiny rubber feet and put them on the reverse side then put that side down on top of the receiver so that air blows up. The little feet come off easily, but are needed to isolate the fan from the receiver cabinet; otherwise the fan will be much louder.

I know you will be well pleased. I have them on top of DirecTV DVRs, my Emotiva amps, and my Denon 4311. Keeps everything nice and cool. I bought the red side blowing ones first, but they were too loud. These are great.


----------



## dsully444 (Apr 10, 2008)

I have two fans pulling air out of the top of my cabinet plus a large laptop fan sitting directly on top of my 805. After playing it for hours it is just a little warm. I have had zero problems since I bought when it first came out. I would highly recommend air flow for the receiver if you want it to last a while. If you are not using cooling, then I would ensure you have adequate space around the receiver. At the very least one I first started i purchased a $10 mini fan from walgreens and plugged it into the back of the receiver and aimed it over the top for airflow. It worked but was a little noisy.


----------

